# Hatch 7wt and TFO fly rod for sale



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Selling for a Freind 
9 ft 4 piece mangrove TFO with hatch 7wt with 2 spools of rio redfish 
Text Tyler for more info and pics (409) 739-1251


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Will sell separately


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Price?


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Price*

Asking $700 overall 
$500 for just the reel 
$550 for the reel and the extra spool


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

How about for just the rod?


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Just the rod is $125


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Off the market please delete


----------

